
Did a Computer Bug Help Deep Blue Beat Kasparov? (2012) - kschua
https://www.wired.com/2012/09/deep-blue-computer-bug/
======
SagelyGuru
Actually, selecting at random from already sifted list of good moves is
probably not such a bad strategy. Especially in series of games against the
same opponent. It brings in a factor of unpredictability, which may well
appear as "superior intelligence".

~~~
ape4
Doesn't really sound like a bug.

------
cup_of_tea
I am so curious about reading the logs, if there was any, during this game. It
seems so weird that the default move is "purely random" in case of
undecision... I can't trust these declarations...

